# the song from Q7 commercial



## SofaKingFastVR6 (May 26, 2005)

anyone know the name of the song from the audi q7 commercial where they do flashbacks of older cars and capare it to the new Q7.
sounds like a good song. 
thanks in advance


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: the song from Q7 commercial (SofaKingFastVR6)*

Streets of Tomorrow by Carla Vallet
downloadable here...
http://www.audi.de/audi/de/de2....html


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: the song from Q7 commercial ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_downloadable here...

downloaded ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: the song from Q7 commercial (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_
downloaded ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2
Danke


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: the song from Q7 commercial (phaeton)*

The Le Mans 2001 and the R10 songs are also the coolest. They sample exhuast tones, the R10 doing so particularly well.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: the song from Q7 commercial ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The Le Mans 2001 and the R10 songs are also the coolest. They sample exhuast tones, the R10 doing so particularly well. 

Listened to both liked the R10 version over the R8, both reminded me a little of episode of Top Gear when James May tryed to make TG theme tune from engines








of course the R10 is much refined


----------



## A3Pat (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: the song from Q7 commercial ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton* »_x2
Danke 

x3
Awesome!! Have to load it onto my SD on my A3!


----------

